# Endless Butt Jokes [with Qview]



## joneser (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, My Sunday started off at about 5:30 am. The previous night, my lovely wife picked up a 8.5 lb. Boston Butt for pulled pork. 
I patted the butt, smeared it with yellow mustard and coated it with a top secret rub, wrapped it in Saran wrap and put it in the fridge to sleep until the morning. I also used Bob's Brine to brine some salmon for lunch the following day. That brine made the dish....That and Dutch's Maple Glaze. (Dutch, that glaze was amazing! Tons of compliments!) After the fish was put to bed, I rolled out some Whole Hog sausage, scrambled a couple of eggs and rolled it all up with some shredded cheddar for a nice breakfast fatty. We also did a plain sausage and bacon fatty.
Here are the Qview's......

Me and my early morning helper







This is a little out of focus, but so was I at that time of morning....






What an awesome idea! These were fantastic!






Both Fatties on biscuits drizzled with real maple syrup. WOW! These were amazing!






After Breakfast, I popped on the Brined Salmon. I Mopped them with Dutch's Maple Glaze when they hit about 130 degrees.






Now for the butt!
I had my 13 year old son rolling with the "Come check out my butt....How does my butt smell?" jokes....Priceless!

Here is the Butt about 1/2 way through cooking. I was spraying it with an Apple Juice/Bacardi Rum mixture about every hour after the temp rose above 100 degrees.






Here is the finished butt. This thing hit a plateau at about 155 degrees and it hit a smaller one at about 177 degrees. I finished it off in a 250 degree oven, while wrapped in a double layer of foil.






All in all I'd have to say that these forums have helped me reach a level of quality in smoking that a month ago I never thought I could reach. So to those of you starting out, just keep studying what others have done and don't be afraid to add your own innovations to your smoking. 
Good luck to all.
Oh yeah, I almost forgot!
I have achieved the level of BBQ transcendence known as TBS! I'm really happy about that!


----------



## mrsb (Sep 29, 2008)

Was that FROST on the ground in your first pic?!?!? 

It all looks awesome.  Salmon is something I haven't tried yet (because once again I am the only one who will eat it), and I am beginning to have fatty withdrawal.  

Very nice job!


----------



## joneser (Sep 29, 2008)

That was Northern Indiana Dew. Yeah, it kinda does look like frost.....it was chilly, I could see my breath.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work Jones! I'd have to agree the shortest path between tarred meat and great Q lies along the line labled "SMF"  :{)


----------



## dingle (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats Jones on your successful smoke! All looks great


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, looks great.  I haven't tried the maple glaze yet on the salmon.  I'm supposed to stay away from sugar and that sounds loaded.  May have to play with it to see if I can make a lower calorie version.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah that maple galze is looking better each time I think about it lol.

Why brine the salmon ? 
Salmon is a fatty and naturally moist fish. Personally I'd have just used the glaze. 
Still if it turned out great that's what counts ! 

No way would my dog get out of bed that early lol (or me come to that)


----------



## dangerdan (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice smoke... I've yet to try a scrambled egg fatty. Seeing how you've put them on the biscuit was a nice touch. Sort of like notsofastfood. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe thats what been bothering me lately... I think I need to make some fatties.


----------



## joneser (Sep 29, 2008)

You must try that glaze! I mixed it up the previous night and refrigerated it so the flavors could mingle. It thickened up a lot in the fridge, but I left it out on the counter for a couple of hours to get it "brushable" Great stuff!

I brined the fish because I thought the fish would lose moisture on the smoke. I know the salmon was super juicy after the brine. I guess I should have set one aside to compare with/without brine.....there's always next time.

That old dog follows me everywhere....


----------



## ronp (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice smoke. Congrats


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great smoke!!


----------



## blacklab (Sep 29, 2008)

on your smoke it all looks great.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking smoke and nice Qview  the SMF has been a big plus for me also,and the people here are great.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Sep 30, 2008)

Great - another new smoker causings a meat price spike.  Good looking QVIEW though.  I'm going to need to try that maple glaze!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work there.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 30, 2008)

made me hungry. good looking display of eats.


----------

